# 3 Ravens - 55 American Pale



## tfxm (4/7/08)

Just got back from the launch at 3 Raven's brewery of their new 55 American Pale Ale.

Nice guys, and a great brew. 
Another local ale using galaxy hops - my first introduction to galaxy, and they smelt awesome. 
They were (and still are tonight i think) serving using a randall-esque hopper filled with galaxy.
Aroma was right there. Nice body & colour - apparently its brewed with some rye malt!

http://www.3ravens.com.au/


----------



## Quintrex (4/7/08)

tfxm said:


> Just got back from the launch at 3 Raven's brewery of their new 55 American Pale Ale.
> 
> Nice guys, and a great brew.
> Another local ale using galaxy hops - my first introduction to galaxy, and they smelt awesome.
> ...



30% rye afaik!

nice quaffing ale in my opinion, really liked it. 

Q


----------



## horner34 (4/7/08)

The 55 means 5th birthday and 5 grains

I got a hold of some of these a few months ago from the brewrey and if I can remember they are barley, wheat, oats, rye and corn( Ithink).

I travel past the brewrey quite alot and I keep meaning to pick up some more because it's one of the best beers i've had.


----------



## tfxm (4/7/08)

horner34 said:


> I got a hold of some of these a few months ago from the brewrey and if I can remember they are barley, wheat, oats, rye and corn( Ithink).



yup! just checked and thats what it says on the bottle.
corn is interesting, so is oats ... nice
barely would be 50/50 maris otter/domestic from what i remember.

the brewer told me they re-pitch yeast at bottling to ensure stability.
sounds like they got the business down.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (4/7/08)

I honestly believe these guys are the very best commercial brewers in Melbourne.

Each time I try one of their beers (properly presented, blah, blah, blah) I am pleased to drink it.

If you haven't tried their beer, you may be missing out...


The 55, if I remember correctly, is very, very good.


----------



## tfxm (4/7/08)

Those in close proximity to Melbourne may want to attend a 3 Ravens "Meet the Brewer" session at the bar "Atticus Finch" on the 10th and 17th of July @ 6:30pm. Apparently there will be the "Full 3 Ravens range available" with four beers on tap. I just got back from tasting the Red Hill Imperial Stout at this bar - they are doing good work promoting local breweries.

*Atticus Finch*
129 Lygon Street
Brunswick East, Vic

Oh yeh, another thing i meant to bring up here is that i heard that Little Creatures are now using Galaxy hops (but im not sure for which brew). Wonder if they had to give up on the imported Chinook flowers in the hopback from Washington? Would kinda explain the downgrade in aroma maybe? :|


----------



## brendanos (5/7/08)

Oh woah stoked to hear both about the Galaxy hops and the rye! I didn't know about either of these things. I'd been relying on Feral for my Galaxy dose (the cravings were so bad I had to go back for another hit today) and have been searching high and low for a rye pale ale.... it seems I'll be getting my fill of both quite shortly!


----------



## brendanos (5/7/08)

tfxm said:


> Oh yeh, another thing i meant to bring up here is that i heard that Little Creatures are now using Galaxy hops (but im not sure for which brew). Wonder if they had to give up on the imported Chinook flowers in the hopback from Washington? Would kinda explain the downgrade in aroma maybe? :|



I heard precisely the same thing from a reliable source today. Some of the US hops are getting to be quite ridiculously priced of late.


----------



## jimmybee (5/7/08)

55 has become a favorite of mine - fantastic flavour, love the galaxy hops - i first had this at abotsford conventry about two months ago, great little place


----------



## big_alk (5/7/08)

jimmybee said:


> 55 has become a favorite of mine - fantastic flavour, love the galaxy hops - i first had this at abotsford conventry about two months ago, great little place



a few of us WA brewers tasted this at the exhibitor tasting after AIBA in Melbourne.
We were really surprised it didn't score a medal...of any sort!
Their saison was also a great beer.

Al


----------



## pmolou (16/7/08)

won a mixed 6 pack of all the 3 ravens brews white, bronze, blond, 55 pale, smoked, black and there all great to try and had a taste testing with a few mates and a few other beers and everyone loved the american 55 (even the vb drinkers) so much we all wanna get some slabs of it but where can we get it???? and how much?? i havent seen it in any bottlo's


great session beer


----------



## Quintrex (16/7/08)

pmolou said:


> won a mixed 6 pack of all the 3 ravens brews white, bronze, blond, 55 pale, smoked, black and there all great to try and had a taste testing with a few mates and a few other beers and everyone loved the american 55 (even the vb drinkers) so much we all wanna get some slabs of it but where can we get it???? and how much?? i havent seen it in any bottlo's
> 
> 
> great session beer



Cellar door in thornbury for sure, it should start popping its head up in bottle-o's soon though. I know lygon cellars stocks all their other beers(this was before the launch of 55) so I would presume it should be available there if anywhere.

Q


----------

